# CO Elk Hunting



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

I know the following questions are very broad....but

What are the odds for drawing a bull elk tag in Colorado? Cow tag?

I have never applied before and have no preference points.

Also, if you are unsuccessful in your draw, does that build up your preference points for next year?


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

odds vary by region of course, figure on building points...

if you are unsuccessful, you build a pref point.
you can also apply just for a preference point, to build for future years

then go buy over the counter tag for the areas that have them.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks. I will have to wait and see.


----------



## tiller instinct (Mar 3, 2009)

You can also just go to Colorado and buy an elk tag over the counter. They have non-limited units or something like that, that allows you to hunt in all of the non-limited units. It is going to run you over 5 bills for a bull tag though. I am going to school in Gunnison, CO and from what I have heard is that their are still many large bulls in the non-limited units you just have to hike in more than a couple of hundred yards on the public lands. The county that I am in is like 92% public land. I didn't get drawn in ND this year so unfortunately I am going to buy a $32 bull tag over the counter. I get that because I am paying 350% of the in-state tuition. What a deal :-?


----------



## NDnative (May 6, 2009)

The only over-the-counter bull tag anyone can buy would be for an unlimited area. That means Colorado DOW (Division of Wildlife) has tagged that GMU for unlimited elk tags being issued. You can buy them at Walmart, Sportsman's Warehouse, wherever they sell tags. You must buy that tag before that season starts and I believe you have to choose a certain GMU and then hunt only in that area. Check out Colorado Division of Wildlife homepage. They have the 2009 big game booklet on line too. But what the other fella said about preference points is true. My cousin in Fargo and some of his friends have been applying for a few years. This might be the year for them!


----------



## NDnative (May 6, 2009)

It took my cousin (Fargo) and his buddies only 3 yrs. So - after two times applying they had 2 preference points. This is the 3rd year and they all drew a bull tag in a tough area to get tags. So - I'd say at least two yrs w 2 pref points.


----------



## rasmusse (Oct 24, 2006)

Colorado also has a separate muzzle loader season too. This is in September at the end of the archery season and is pretty much statewide. Bull tags will require a few preference points but a cow tag is not that hard to draw.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

You can draw with 0 pref points in a couple units that have good bulls every year you just have to do your research. You can also put a pref point as first choice on your application and pick a bull tag for a specific unit for your second, thats what i do, I shoot a Bull every year in the first season and still stack up my pref points. If you get a Muzz tag it is nice because they are still in rutt sometimes during that season depending on the weather. This year they were in rutt during the first rifle season. The thing about over the counter tags is they are not availble for the first rifle season. Good luck I wish i could sell my CO Bull tag this year work moved me to WY so I have to pay NON_Res price out here but the Bulls are pretty dam big out here. And wont have time to go back for the CO season. PM for any details.


----------

